# Emissions testing equipment-Inline Catalytic metal gauze.



## DNIndustry (Nov 26, 2008)

I have 10+ of some type of catalytic gas filter. I havent had time to test them yet. They are some type of PM in a gauze structure around a stainless steel mesh. They are used in the NOx/Hexane test units. Any thoughts as to what. Pd? Pt? Rh? or a mix.
Main units are made by Andros Inc. Berkely CA resold by Snapon. 
I may be making a fuel cell if it turns out well.

Oh yeah. They also have these O2 sensors/NOx sensor that are chemical PGM based. I looked up the O2's but the NOx are the interesting ones. I dismanteld afew. Ill post pics if my camera ever turns up.. [/u]


----------



## Lino1406 (Nov 29, 2008)

Is converting NO2 to N2


----------

